# Bump on the roof of Randy's mouth...



## Randysmama (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi everyone. About a month ago I noticed a pea sized bump on the roof of Randy' s mouth, behind his two front teeth. I did some research online and am hoping it is the incisive papilla - apparently all dogs have them. What troubles me is that some people have taken their dog to the vet to have it checked out and they have removed it. It's either a normal part of their anatomy or it isn't, wouldn't you think? :uhoh: Randy has an appointment on June 4th for his shots and yearly exam, so I will ask the vet about it, but I am just so nervous! He had an epilus tumor removed in Feb. 2011 and I am hoping with all my heart that we aren't going down that road again.

So, in the meantime, if everyone could do me a huge favor and check out the roof of your dogs' mouths and tell me what you see, I would greatly appreciate it! I tried to get a picture of Randy's lump, but he just wasn't going to let that happen!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Bumping up for others to see.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I checked two of my dogs' mouths and yes they do have a pea sized bump (incisive papilla) on the roof of their mouth. I wouldn't worry about it or remove it if it is not bothering him. Hope all goes well with his annual check, but if you are concerned, could you take him in a bit earlier? For your peace of mind.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

With any mouth bump or lump we have our dog's vet check it out, because of the potential for any growth to be an invasive oral cancer or melanoma. We are diligent about dental exams and cleanings and just had a suspicious looking epilus removed from Toby (benign). I was told by one of his vets that melanomas in the mouth are particularly dangerous. 

I hope it's nothing.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tiny and Tito BOTH have them. I do believe it's completely normal.


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

Bear has it too....always has


----------



## mmacleod75 (Apr 7, 2012)

Keltey has it to..Pea sized bump behind front teeth. I noticed it a month or two ago and assumed it was normal. She is 7 months old today.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I've never even remembered to ask the vet about it. Tiny, who is 15, has had quite a few dentals done and the vet always carefully checks her whole mouth for abcesses, sores, or lumps. I'm sure if it were of concern he would have told me.


----------

